# exemestane question



## mattsilf (Nov 3, 2014)

I understand that exemestane doesnt actually lower estrogen levels, it inhibits the rise of new estrogen. By stopping the estrogen level from rising, excess estrogen will be processed out the body, therefore "lowering" estrogen levels. If im correct in this thinking, how long does it take after the first dose of exemestane until that excess estrogen is "flushed out"?


----------



## dagambd (Nov 3, 2014)

subbed for enlightenment


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Takes like 7-10 days for exemestane to start working.  It's supposed to be started 2 weeks before your cycle or before you think you need it.


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 4, 2014)

Beware.....Stane tastes like ground up tires. That is what my test subject indicated at least. Also recently I switched from Anastrozole to Stane and noticed and immediate change. I was shedding significant amounts of water within 48hrs at 12.5 mg a day  Personally I will only use type I inhibitors from now on and save any type II just didn't work well for me.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Takes like 7-10 days for exemestane to start working.  It's supposed to be started 2 weeks before your cycle or before you think you need it.



Ive been running anastrozole but ran out about 2 weeks ago and just ordered some exemestane.  I got a little bloat and my acne got worse in those 2 weeks


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 4, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> Beware.....Stane tastes like ground up tires. That is what my test subject indicated at least. Also recently I switched from Anastrozole to Stane and noticed and immediate change. I was shedding significant amounts of water within 48hrs at 12.5 mg a day  Personally I will only use type I inhibitors from now on and save any type II just didn't work well for me.



Lol they all taste like shit. Ive been reading great things about Stane and decided to make the switch


----------

